# oysters



## andyviolet (Nov 5, 2014)

Heading down to OC at the end of the month for a friend's Birthday, where can I get some local fresh oysters.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

andyviolet said:


> Heading down to OC at the end of the month for a friend's Birthday, where can I get some local fresh oysters.


You looking to harvest some or purchase them?

Harvesting ... a little too cold for that, but the AI (MD or VA) backbays have a few, but not many ... gotta look at low tide of course.

Eating out ... Try Harborside (west OC) or else Harrisons (the inlet) ... this time of year there are places that are open, but not as many as are open in the spring through fall.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

If you want to show up with oysters, you could swing in to Kool Ice in Cambridge on the way.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

If you're intending to harvest contact vmrc or dnr and find public grounds. Otherwise you may be stealing from a waterman, which might not turn out to pleasant if said waterman sees you.


----------



## andyviolet (Nov 5, 2014)

yup looking to buy some, I don't think I'm ready to harvest any. I'll check out Kool ice. Thanks for the info


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I would just drive down along the Western shore as the oyster farming is done along the riverside.

http://trueoyster.com/contact-us/

http://www.38northoysters.com/#services

https://www.facebook.com/HollywoodOyster


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

I'm all for the oyster farms. Some good ones on the Eastern Shore too... Barren Island Oysters on Hoopers Island are a favorite of mine.
Unfortunately, the current business plan of many farms focuses on restaurant distributorships, making it less than convenient (in most instances) to pick some up without prior arrangements.
I hope this changes in time, as production and therefore availability becomes more widespread. 
Until then, they'll probably remain a novelty for me, because it's much more convenient to just swing in to Kool Ice and grab some.
Be it by the bushel or shucked.

You can also get them from TL Morris just on the Talbot County side of the bridge before you get into Cambridge. Their prices were a little bit better than Kool Ice, last time I was there.
But, I found way too many shell in their shucked oysters, and the container wasn't packed tight.
Kool Ice has always provided me with clean, fat containers, so I stick with them on shucked.
If I was eastbound on 50 and wanted shelled oysters, I'd probably stop by TL Morris. It's too easy. They're right there at the old Gateway Marina (the ferryboat), which is now called Ferry Point Marina.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Rob,

Thanks for the tip. I looked up Kool Ice and they sound like a good operation. I might bring my wife out there when the weather is nicer.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Happy to help. I live in Cambridge (whole life, pretty much), so I'm a regular at these places, and they are easy to access from Rt50.

To clarify, the oysters at Kool Ice and TL Morris will be wild caught.
Most of my seafood comes from Kool Ice. 
Last QT of oysters I got from Kool Ice was $27 for Selects.
And they were that.. bigguns. 

That being said, my family owns Composite Yacht up the hill from TL Morris, plus we just took over the Marina, so I'm at TL Morris a lot too.
I get a fair amount of oysters in the shell from Morris.. plus a good amount of crabs & peelers in the summer.



If you are bebopping around when the weather breaks, I do recommend visiting Barren Island Oysters. Neat operation, and nice folks that are happy to show you around. Nice, fat, clean, flavorful oysters too.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Rob does Barren Island Oysters sell to the general public? I'm going to be in Salisbury Feb 20th and would like to bring some back with me. I'm also going to stop by Cool Ice for some fresh seafood. Lent starts Wed (Ash Wednesday) the 18th and being old school Catholic I still observe meatless Fridays.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

They do sell to the public. Not sure about their winter schedule. 
I'd probably give them a shout &/or drop an email before I made the drive down though. 
Contact info is on their website. 

http://barrenislandoysters.com


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a place in West OC at the commercial harbor that sells shellfish.
Go down past Harborside Inn, and it is on the left right before the hard right hand turn.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Lotta good info here. Thanks. Now I want some oysters.


----------

